# Suche (Werbe)spiel aus den 90ern



## Deathlife (9. Februar 2009)

Hallo

Ich suche den Namen eines Spiels, ich denke es war ein Werbespiel bin mir aber nicht zu 100% sicher, vom anfang der 90er. 

Ich weiß nicht mehr viel, es spielte auf einem Raumaschiff, und ich weiß noch ganz genau das man immer schlaffen gehen mußte, und auch an Automaten die rumstanden immer was zu Essen kaufen mußte. Man hat wohl zwischendurch immer eine Art Minispiele gemacht um Probleme vom Raumschiff zu lösen. 


Vieleicht kann ja einer mit den wenigen Informatinen was Anfangen.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Februar 2009)

das war aber nicht zufällig eines der "UFO"-spiele? da baust du auf der erde ne basis, kannst die auch erweitern, und zwischendruch musst du landungen von alien auf der erde verhindern und sie in rundenbasierter strategie auf dem boden dann jagen und töten?


ansonsten gibt es noch startopia, wo du ne raumstation baust, die bewohnt wird. das is aber eher von 2000, und da sind die bewohner der station aliens...


wenn es wirklich nur ein werbespiel war, dann tendieren deine chancen gegen null, das noch zu finden... reine werbespiele sind an sich schon nach 1-2 jahren in der versenkung verschwunden


----------



## Mothman (9. Februar 2009)

Ich erinnere mich noch sehr gut an die Zeit der kostenlosen Werbespiele. Da waren schon ein paar gute dabei.
Dein Spiel kann ich aber auf Anhieb auch nicht identifizieren. 
Da die meisten Werbespiele damals Adventures waren, stehen die Chancen, dass das gesuchte Spiel bei dieser Liste dabei ist, gar nicht schlecht:
Werbegame Adventures


----------



## Teslatier (9. Februar 2009)

Deathlife am 09.02.2009 16:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Vieleicht kann ja einer mit den wenigen Informatinen was Anfangen.


Captain Zins meinst du nicht zufällig?



			
				Mothman am 09.02.2009 16:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich erinnere mich noch sehr gut an die Zeit der kostenlosen Werbespiele. Da waren schon ein paar gute dabei.


Am Besten finde ich immernoch die BiFi-Spiele.


----------



## Mothman (9. Februar 2009)

Teslatier am 09.02.2009 16:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Captain Zins meinst du nicht zufällig?


Ob du es mir glaubst oder nicht, daran habe ich auch zuerst gedacht.^^


----------



## Teslatier (9. Februar 2009)

Mothman am 09.02.2009 17:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Teslatier am 09.02.2009 16:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ob du es mir glaubst oder nicht, ab da an hab ich mir gemerkt, dass 8 Bit 1 Byte sind.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Februar 2009)

Teslatier am 09.02.2009 20:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ob du es mir glaubst oder nicht, ab da an hab ich mir gemerkt, dass 8 Bit 1 Byte sind.


 oder auch ca. 2 promille


----------



## ChristianSchluetter (12. Februar 2009)

Herbboy am 09.02.2009 20:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Teslatier am 09.02.2009 20:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hm. Es könnte Space Job sein. Ein Werbespiel von Karstadt.


----------



## lenymo (15. Februar 2009)

Die Werbespiele aus den 90ern an die ich mich erinnern kann sind "Das Erbe" und "Das Telekommando". Aber die hatten nix mit Raumschiffen zutun vielleicht hilft dir diese Auflistung weiter:

Abenteuer Atlantis (Knorr) 
Abenteuer Europa (SPD) 
Action in Hollywood (Bifi 2) 
Agent XXL (RitterSport) 
Amajambere (BMZ) 
Arnie Goes 4 Gold (Bank Austria) 
Backstage (Firma Liveclub) 
Berlin Connection (Berliner Morgenpost) 
Blue Code (Philipp Morris) 
Börnie’s Journey (Österreichischen Bundesbahn) 
Captain Gysi und das Raumschiff Bonn (PDS) 
Captain Safety 
Captain Zins (Dresdner Bank AG) 
Cawado (Berufsgenossenschaften) 
CleanMan (Scotch) 
Courage! 
Crazy Circus (Sparkasse) 
Das Erbe (Umweltadventure) 
Das Telekommando (Telekom) 
Das Telekommando kehrt zurück (Telekom) 
Der rasende Reporter (Presse) 
Die Enviro Kids greifen ein (Umweltministerium) 
Die goldene Mähne des Samson (Tabakmarke) 
Dunkle Schatten 1 (Bundesministerium des Inneren) 
Dunkle Schatten 2 (Bundesministerium des Inneren zum Thema Fairständnis) 
Falsches Spiel mit Eddie M (Zeitung Stern) 
Geheimprojekt DMSO (Indy-artiges Werbeadventure) 
Hilfe für Amajambere (Bündnisses für wirtschaftl. Zusammenarbeit) 
Jeff Jet (HP) 
Luka (Polizeiliche Kriminalprävention der Länder und des Bundes) 
McDonalds 
Privatdetektiv Jim Pauder (Meißburger Optik) 
Rail on! (Bahnabenteuer) 
Sky Worker (Arbeitsamt) 
Snack Zone (Bifi) 
The Lost Island of Alanna (Cherry Coke) 
TimeTrouble (Chemie-Verband) 
Tom Long (McCain) 
Victor Loomes (LBS) 
Vision (LBS) 
Vision 2 (LBS)
Abenteuer im Wald 
Auf der Suche nach Dr. Gara 
Das Düsseldorf - Spiel 
Dunkle Schatten 3 
Radau im Bau


----------



## Fibina84 (24. Juli 2009)

Hey,
an das Spiel erinnere ich mich auch: Das müsste Visions 1 sein, ein Werbespiel der LBS.


----------



## Hyperhorn (25. Juli 2009)

Fibina84 am 24.07.2009 23:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey,
> an das Spiel erinnere ich mich auch: Das müsste Visions 1 sein, ein Werbespiel der LBS.


Ganz genau, daran musste ich bei der Beschreibung auch sofort denken. Den ersten Teil habe ich zwar nie gespielt, aber Vision 2 - Aufbruch ins Weltall hat mir sehr gut gefallen.   
Im Nachhinein kaum vorstellbar, dass ein Werbespiel in einer anständigen Pappschachtel vertrieben wird und praktisch überhaupt keine Werbung erhält.  :-o


----------

